# High idle speed in my 2007 V6 EOS -- what is normal idle speed ??



## kratedisease (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a 2007 EOS with 5000 miles. The question or issue I have is the idle speed. When ever I come to a stop the engine is at around 500rpm, then within about 10 to 15 seconds at a standstill while waiting at a traffic light, the engine revs or speeds up to 1000 rpm and stays at 1000 rpm. Is this normal for the V6 engines with the DSG transmission ?? but yet at other times it does not climb to 1000rpm but stays at 500 rpm. I took it to the dealer and they said they can duplicate the issue but found no codes in the computer. They dealer seemed to find this wierd but did not know where to look. I do not believe this issue would even trigger a code. Does any one have the V6 and does theirs behave the same way ?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

kratedisease said:


> I have a 2007 EOS with 5000 miles. The question or issue I have is the idle speed. When ever I come to a stop the engine is at around 500rpm, then within about 10 to 15 seconds at a standstill while waiting at a traffic light, the engine revs or speeds up to 1000 rpm and stays at 1000 rpm. Is this normal for the V6 engines with the DSG transmission ?? but yet at other times it does not climb to 1000rpm but stays at 500 rpm. I took it to the dealer and they said they can duplicate the issue but found no codes in the computer. They dealer seemed to find this wierd but did not know where to look. I do not believe this issue would even trigger a code. Does any one have the V6 and does theirs behave the same way ?


I had this problem a couple of summers ago with my 09 CC, VR6. It was intermittent and was hard to duplicate.

VW replaced my positive battery cable. When there is a problem with low voltage going to the battery, the engine speeds up in order to supply more voltage to the battery.

Have your dealership contact VW and they will learn about this.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Hmm, I've had a couple VR6 cars, including a '08 R32 (DSG only). I've never experienced a high idle except after a cold start.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Pelican18TQA4 said:


> Hmm, I've had a couple VR6 cars, including a '08 R32 (DSG only). I've never experienced a high idle except after a cold start.


Good for you and nor have many others. However, many have.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

I have an '07 vr6 EOS and will check it the next time I drive it, but the 1000 seems high IIRC. I thought my 26,000 miles was pretty low, but 5000 miles on an '07 is really low.


----------



## carnut77459 (May 3, 2008)

After a short 6 or so mile drive to the store and back, the idle was around 750 rpm in park and in drive with foot on the brake.

I was going to look closer but when I put the top back up, it didn't lock all the way up and gave a warning in the display. It has happened a couple of times before and usually clears up when I cycle it down and back up. The trunk will not open now so I think it is some lock that needs adjustment.


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

all the VR6 VW's since the 2006 Passat had this problem bacause the positive battery cable had too much resistance and suffered from voltage drop that caused idle speed to increase trying to compensate, VW issued a TSB to change the positive battery cable from alternator to battery they also increased the gauge caliber of said cable. no more voltage drop, no more increaded idle speed.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

650-750 RPM after 15 mins City Cycle Driving..

I would be suprised if the EOS shares the same positive cable issues as other VR6 models due to the somewhat unique location and type of battery. The 3.2 EOS has 2 6V batteries located on either side of the SKI Pass through in the trunk, I think the MKV R32's also had trunk mounted batteries, but AFAIK they were a conventional 12V unit.


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

mark_d_drake said:


> 650-750 RPM after 15 mins City Cycle Driving..
> 
> I would be suprised if the EOS shares the same positive cable issues as other VR6 models due to the somewhat unique location and type of battery. The 3.2 EOS has 2 6V batteries located on either side of the SKI Pass through in the trunk, I think the MKV R32's also had trunk mounted batteries, but AFAIK they were a conventional 12V unit.



Main problem is how long the battery cable is, the longer the cable the longer the resistance and voltage drop it has, having the battery or batteries in the trunk in this case needs this long cable and VW did cheap out with this cable putting a thinner gauge one instead of a thicker one required to somehow compensate for the increased resistance a long cable has


----------

